

Coca-Cola pulls Twitter campaign after it was tricked into quoting Mein Kampf - mp4box
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/feb/05/coca-cola-makeithappy-gakwer-mein-coke-hitler

======
anigbrowl
What a horrible thing to do. OK, Coke is not being altruistic here but trying
to leverage people's feelings to sell more flavored sugar water, but Gawker
ended up outdoing the white Nationalists rather than calling them out or
mocking them - and I think neo-Nazis are probably a bigger cancer on society
than the Coca-cola corporation, notwithstanding my feelings about diabetes and
tooth decay.

